# JTextArea nicht editierbar machen



## Dizzee (18. Mrz 2009)

Hi Leute!
Ich hab heute ein Programm gemacht das wenn ich nen bestimmten Button drücke es mir eine JTextArea mit einem Text drin öffnet.
Wie kann ich nun verhindern das der Benutzer in eine JTextArea etwas hineinschreiben kann? 
Könnte mir da jmd. helfen bitte?

Mfg Dizz


----------



## Ebenius (18. Mrz 2009)

Eine Textkomponente editierbar / nicht editierbar machen.

PS: Super Thementitel; den benenne ich mal um.

Ebenius


----------

